# Dogs Allergic to Chicken?



## RowdyDog

Does anyone have a problem with feeding their dog chicken?


----------



## xellil

I did, when I fed kibble. I had a dog that had a really bad allergy to cooked chicken. Constant ear infections, hot spot licking, several other problems I've forgotten over the years, it all went away when I stopped.


----------



## EmmaRoo

I have friend whose Corgis are allergic to chicken and beef. She makes their dog food. My little mutt - an un-related Corgi mix - has problems with chicken, too. She used to get itchy and eat a lot of grass when I fed her chicken. Now I feed VeRUS Opticoat which has Menhaden fish as the main ingredient. She has NO problems with this food! She isn't itchy and only eats grass when she gets into something she shouldn't. I found this food on a list of 15 foods that have never had a recall. I filled out a contact form and had a great discussion with a real person via email about the issues I was facing. Great info, great customer service, great food! Give it a try!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Some dogs just have issues with chicken. A couple things you can do is to try removing skin for a few days and see if that helps, and check the sodium level. That shouldn't be more than 75 mg. If those don't work, it could be an intolerance and it isn't going to hurt anything to just not feed it.


----------



## InkedMarie

My oldest dog just isn't able to tolerate chicken, even raw. No big deal, we use duck & turkey instead.


----------



## Anna O

Verus pet food also has a lamb flavor. My dogs do very well on Verus kibble - they always have. I've fed Verus for YEARS. Emma Roo is right about contacting them for samples. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## magicre

since we are raw feeders, i find that commercial chicken gives my dogs problems....so we don't feed chicken.
we feed turkey and duck......

and i can feed chicken necks from a supplier in florida. i don't know who her source is, but my dogs don't react to her chicken.


----------



## InkedMarie

magicre said:


> since we are raw feeders, i find that commercial chicken gives my dogs problems....so we don't feed chicken.
> we feed turkey and duck......
> 
> and i can feed chicken necks from a supplier in florida. i don't know who her source is, but my dogs don't react to her chicken.


Boone has not done well with chicken in kibble but can have *a little* raw chicken. A meal here or there is fine.


----------



## magicre

InkedMarie said:


> Boone has not done well with chicken in kibble but can have *a little* raw chicken. A meal here or there is fine.


we order from rawfeedingmiami.......and i get chicken necks for the wee pup.....he's not quite ready for duck necks. i don't know her source, but he doesn't have problems with this particular chicken.

i've tried organic foster farm and i think, ranger and he itches like crazy.

i don't know what has happened to chicken, because i started malia and bubba on chicken backs lo those many years ago.......and they had no problems....but now? i think chicken is treated and fed badly.......i see perfectly healthy dogs......react to chicken and they have never been vaccinated....so i think it's a problem with the chicken itself


----------



## InkedMarie

magicre said:


> we order from rawfeedingmiami.......and i get chicken necks for the wee pup.....he's not quite ready for duck necks. i don't know her source, but he doesn't have problems with this particular chicken.
> 
> i've tried organic foster farm and i think, ranger and he itches like crazy.
> 
> i don't know what has happened to chicken, because i started malia and bubba on chicken backs lo those many years ago.......and they had no problems....but now? i think chicken is treated and fed badly.......i see perfectly healthy dogs......react to chicken and they have never been vaccinated....so i think it's a problem with the chicken itself


Boone has been way too vaccinated but he'll be eleven & I didn't know much then.


----------



## magicre

InkedMarie said:


> Boone has been way too vaccinated but he'll be eleven & I didn't know much then.


i have two unvax'd dogs and one who only got one set ......when i was starting to know more than i did........and none of them do well with chicken, other than the necks i order from rawfeedingmiami. as soon as i can get him old enough, he'll switch over to duck


----------



## Herzo

Hijack........where do you all get duck necks?


----------



## InkedMarie

Herzo said:


> Hijack........where do you all get duck necks?


 I have to order necks....I buy from Hare Today.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

We have a local grocery that carries them, but I only buy them when starting a new puppy on raw. They are too small for my guys.


----------



## magicre

naturalfeddogs said:


> We have a local grocery that carries them, but I only buy them when starting a new puppy on raw. They are too small for my guys.


my french mastiff eats duck necks........so does my collie and pug.....we get them from a restaurant supply house and buy in bulk......where we live...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

For some reason, mine just won't chew chicken necks even once. They seem to see them as something to just swallow. If they would chew them at all, they would make great little snacks. And on the contrary, they chew chicken feet well before swallowing. Go figure!


----------



## magicre

naturalfeddogs said:


> For some reason, mine just won't chew chicken necks even once. They seem to see them as something to just swallow. If they would chew them at all, they would make great little snacks. And on the contrary, they chew chicken feet well before swallowing. Go figure!


that is why we switched to duck necks.........chicken necks just slid down the throat. where's the fun in that ?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

How big are duck necks compared to turkey necks?


----------



## magicre

duck necks, the ones i get, are about 6 inches long and an inch around.

turkey necks come in different sizes, depending upon where they are sourced.....so they can be narrow at one end, around an inch and progressively get wider .....i've seen some which are 
more than 10-12 inches.......to smaller sizes and everything in between.

the bone in a turkey neck, i think, is more substantial than duck necks.


----------



## xellil

I think turkey necks come in hen size and tom size. The ones I order from the butcher are way over a pound and I have to cut them in half to feed them. They're much, much bigger than a duck neck. At least 7-8 times bigger.


----------



## Herzo

The turkey necks I get are big also. But usually there are some that are smaller so I give those to the Turtle and save the bigger ones for Marlo and Richter. I guess I have never looked into the duck necks. But Marlo is such a shallower I'm not sure they would work.


----------

